# Welche soundkarte zum produzieren



## revnu2 (28. September 2007)

hallo allerseits,

ein kumpel von mir macht seit langem beats am pc (mittlerweile auch recht professionell) er hat zur zeit eine "audiowerk/pci" soundkarte.
jetzt wollte er sich eine neue pci/soundkarte holen, um einfach sein equipment zu verbessern. er hat leider überhaupt keine ahnung und kein inet, deswegen versuch ich mich für ihn auf diesem wege schlau zu machen.

er meinte das sie ca 150€ kosten darf und folgende sachen sind ihm wichtig:

sie soll natürlich guten sound haben  , dann soll sie mit vst gut umgehen können (meint er zumindest), chincheingänge will er, es müssen nicht viele verschiedene ein/ausgänge sein....ich glaube 1 ein und 1 ausgang reichen ihm, und midi währe nicht schlecht...muss aber nicht.

also es gibt ja schon recht gute produzersoundkarten, aber die sind meist recht teuer. aber vielleicht wisst ihr da n geheimtipp in der niedrigeren preissektion, angesichts der tatsache, dass er nicht viele ansprüche hat was ein/ausgänge angeht sollte es doch da bestimmt was interressantes geben für ihn....vielleicht auch modular, dass er aufstocken kann, muss aber nicht!!


----------



## chmee (28. September 2007)

Schau mal in folgenden Beitrag, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...che-komponenten-brauch-ich-zum-recording.html

Grundsätzlich bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, dass man bei eBay mit ein bisschen Geduld und Fingerspitzengefühl sehr billig professionelle Soundkarten abgreifen kann.

Geh mal in diesem Fenster runter, da stehen *"ähnliche Themen"*.

mfg chmee


----------



## revnu2 (28. September 2007)

*Re: Welche soundkarte zum produzieren*

hey der ebay ratschlag hört sich auch gut an....vielleicht rätst du mir mal ne sehr gute und ich such ma


----------



## chmee (28. September 2007)

Naja, ich habe die ESI Waveterminal abgegriffen, die ist toll.
Die Maya Serie ist auch gut, da ist im Moment eine Juli@ für 50Eur drin..
Morgen geht ne Maya44 zu Ende. Oder Emu0404. 

Schau einfach mal hier : http://instrumente.listings.ebay.de...fromZR11QQsacatZ139092QQsocmdZListingItemList

Nicht kaufen:
Terratec - habe ich nur Probleme gehabt.
USB-Soundkarten - kann zu Problemen führen.
Audiowerk - eigentlich gut, aber inzwischen veraltet und Treiber nicht mehr aktuell.

Eine Idee wäre es auch, von Behringer ein Xenyx-Mixer zu kaufen, die Modelle
ab 1204 haben eine Soundkarte (  wobei die wieder USB ist, hmm, naja...)

mfg chmee


----------

